# My Mantids from the Tip of Borneo (Kudat)



## Anleoflippy (Aug 31, 2009)

It's been awhile since I was Online. I stayed 1 week in Kudat and finally I got some to take lot of pics of my mantids. 3 Species will be here...

1st Species: Euchomenella heteroptera

The front part of the Raptorial Legs and left antenna are broken when I found him but suprisingly it can still catch its food like normal...

















2nd Species Statillia sp?

Nothing to say much about this species. It is small but still can eat full sized Crickets...











3rd Species and my favourite: Tenodera fasciata

Male...











Female






Wife and Husband






Now for Munching time...

The Male Tenodera eating a wasp






Other pics in my second Post


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice pix! I have no problem with your identification of the the third species. To my inexpert eye, Tenodera fasciata is the "redish one," but I wondered how you came to make the identification. Can you tell us?


----------



## Anleoflippy (Aug 31, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Very nice pix! I have no problem with your identification of the the third species. To my inexpert eye, Tenodera fasciata is the "redish one," but I wondered how you came to make the identification. Can you tell us?


Since other Tenodera species like Sinensis or etc does not exists in Malaysia, fasciata is the only Tenodera species that lives in Malaysia. Plus, it is smaller and slimmer than Sinensis...

And here is a pic from google






Part 2 of munching time

Female eating Dragonfly






Believe this?






Suprising that the male can even kill a big Spider






Now for some special Lighting eating time from the Tenoderas

Male
















Female






These special effects is just actually my Canon IXUS 80 in Flash Mode taken in night time. You can see clearly that the male reveals the Green eye colour which only happens during the day light...


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Your male T. fasciata is sooo pretty.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Aug 31, 2009)

AmandaLynn said:


> Wow! Your male T. fasciata is sooo pretty.


Thank you


----------



## revmdn (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Aug 31, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Very nice.


Thanks. i hope these pictures made your day


----------



## Christian (Aug 31, 2009)

There also occurs at least _T. aridifolia_ in Borneo. But the ID seems to be correct, it looks like a _fasciata _male.


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool pics.


----------



## ismart (Aug 31, 2009)

Lovely pics!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice pictures.

Can you tell me what kind of spider that is that your mantis was munching on? I'm just curious and don't know too much about spiders.

Rebecca


----------



## Anleoflippy (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for liking my pictures  

@Christian: Aridifolia also occurs in borneo? I thought only fasciata. Tenodera fasciata seems to be more common than Hierodula trimaculata. Last time when I went to The tip of borneo, there were lots of H.trimaculata.

@charleyandbecky: I also do not know what spider it eats. I just found it and decided to feed it to my mantis. The male is the brave one to take that spider down but the female is not.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Sep 18, 2009)

Just want to give you guys some updates on my Mantis.

Statillia is still healthy. The Euchomenella heteroptera is still can catch its prey even with his borken Raptorial legs.

Unsuccessful mating of the two Tenodera. The male did go to the female, and the female starts attacking the male. And I have to broke them up so the male will not get any injuries. If I can successfully mate them, would anyone be interested in breeding these  ?


----------



## Anleoflippy (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, the Statillia has been eaten by the Euchomenella. Unsuccessful mating and the male ate the female. Now I have left is the Male tenodera and the male Euchomenella.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 22, 2009)

I do so love the Euchomenella. They are a sweet mantis and really likes to look around, as if they never saw the world around them before when let out, and of course, silly me, they haven't! :lol:


----------



## Anleoflippy (Oct 23, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I do so love the Euchomenella. They are a sweet mantis and really likes to look around, as if they never saw the world around them before when let out, and of course, silly me, they haven't! :lol:


They do haven't :lol:


----------

